# Correction orthographe et iPad.



## bertol65 (4 Décembre 2012)

Comment désactiver le correcteur automatique en français sur iPad ?
Quand j'écris des mails en anglais c'est une vraie plaie !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour aussi

réglages>général>clavier

Bonne journée


----------



## bertol65 (4 Décembre 2012)

Déso. Bonjour et merci


----------



## Valmente (8 Décembre 2012)

Moi je passe mon clavier en anglais quand je dois écrire en anglais : une petite tape sur la mappemonde du clavier azerty et hop du qwerty !


----------

